# how to tell real daytons?



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

any marks or writings?


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

Newer era D's will have the logo and a serial number stamped on the front of the hub behind the spokes. Even newer ones will also have the logo on the lip. Older ones will have 225A or 225C stamped on the back of the hub (other side).


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

D's will have the spoke, nipples line up the same, UNLESS THEY GOT LOOSENED


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

ALL D's will have the nipples lined up. :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by six 2_@Aug 22 2010, 11:51 AM~18375279
> *ALL D's will have the nipples lined up.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Aug 22 2010, 09:51 AM~18375279
> *ALL D's will have the nipples lined up.  :biggrin:
> *


should yes, but there are some out there that aren't because of ???watever :uh:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 22 2010, 02:04 PM~18374688
> *also most d's will have the spokes,  nipples line up the same
> *


i think my og have it the same?

thanks for the replys ill take em off agin today to look and take pics

i know that at the back of the knock offs it says dayton with a number


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Aug 22 2010, 05:56 PM~18378010
> *i think my og have it the same?
> 
> thanks for the replys ill take em off agin today to look and take pics
> ...



but k/os could be off somthing else. the real wheels and the chinas k/os and adapters will work together


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Aug 23 2010, 01:59 AM~18378413
> *but k/os could be off somthing else. the real wheels and the chinas k/os and adapters will work together
> *


 :0 
cool
ill take pics in few hours
see what it is


----------



## KC_Caddy (Apr 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Aug 22 2010, 08:59 PM~18378413
> *but k/os could be off somthing else. the real wheels and the chinas k/os and adapters will work together
> *


Exactly. There are plenty of "Daytons" on craigslist, etc that are just chinas w/ Dayton knock offs.


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

the two wheels at the back are 13x6 i think got some writing on them
some like- hyd006
the knockoofs ae chinas on those
the front got cuple of letters and they are wider with dayton knockoffs
writen on the inside.

the paint on them kinna give it away 
i meen who will paint daytons??!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

chinas :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

yup


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

yikes, rough chinas at that. Repaint them and call it a day


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ching changs...


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KC_Caddy_@Aug 22 2010, 08:40 PM~18379449
> *Exactly.  There are plenty of "Daytons" on craigslist, etc that are just chinas w/ Dayton knock offs.
> *





> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Aug 23 2010, 12:12 AM~18381119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

wanna sell those 2 bars? :happysad:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 23 2010, 07:46 PM~18387046
> *wanna sell those 2 bars? :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Aug 23 2010, 01:12 AM~18381119
> *the two wheels at the back are 13x6 i think got some writing on them
> some like-  hyd006
> the knockoofs ae chinas on those
> ...


CHING-CHANGS........................THROWN THE RUSTY ASS RIMS AWAY :barf:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

88 spoke 13x7 iv'e had since 95


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Aug 23 2010, 08:08 PM~18388721
> *88 spoke 13x7 iv'e had since 95
> 
> 
> ...


WANA SELL THEM? :biggrin:


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Are these the real deal??


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

got pretty much the same question. i never had a set of ds. are these real?? no stamp on the outside hub just the inside.

















inside the wheel.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Aug 30 2010, 04:45 PM~18444003
> *got pretty much the same question. i never had a set of ds. are these real?? no stamp on the outside hub just the inside.
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes: but there is no seal on that one in the pic. will not hold air


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Aug 30 2010, 08:12 PM~18444218
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: but there is no seal on that one in the pic. will not hold air
> *


yea i know homie thx i was resaling them to get buy till i bought a set of Zs ( i thought they were chinas kinda cam up on them) till i seen the engraving


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Aug 30 2010, 05:16 PM~18444256
> *yea i know homie thx i was resaling them to get buy till i bought a set of Zs ( i thought they were chinas kinda cam up on them) till i seen the engraving
> *



no chinas in 1994  atlaest that i ever seen


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Aug 30 2010, 08:25 PM~18444335
> *no chinas in 1994  atlaest that i ever seen
> *


thats what i was thinking i couldn't imagine a china lasting that long


----------



## soul assasin (Jun 26, 2009)

i heard that dayton nipples are a different size than chinas
just throwing it out there.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 70monte805_@Aug 30 2010, 04:10 PM~18443683
> *Are these the real deal??
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: YESSIR...


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Aug 30 2010, 08:16 PM~18444256
> *yea i know homie thx i was resaling them to get buy till i bought a set of Zs ( i thought they were chinas kinda cam up on them) till i seen the engraving
> *


y get zs wen u got og ds???


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Sep 1 2010, 09:48 PM~18466401
> *y get zs wen u got og ds???
> *


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Aug 30 2010, 05:16 PM~18444256
> *yea i know homie thx i was resaling them to get buy till i bought a set of Zs ( i thought they were chinas kinda cam up on them) till i seen the engraving
> *




I CALL FOR A NEW TOPIC.... TITLED: HOW TO TELL REAL ZENITHS FROM CHINAS! :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Sep 2 2010, 10:47 AM~18470154
> *I CALL FOR A NEW TOPIC.... TITLED: HOW TO TELL REAL ZENITHS FROM CHINAS! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## psycho239 (Mar 15, 2008)

Has anybody ever seen anything like these?


----------



## AzDaytonDan (Sep 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Sep 2 2010, 10:47 AM~18470154
> *I CALL FOR A NEW TOPIC.... TITLED: HOW TO TELL REAL ZENITHS FROM CHINA ZENITH'S! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I think JD already did........since some fake Z's poped up here a few months back.


----------

